# IBS and Stressed



## RandaPayge (Jun 29, 2012)

I am 20 years old and have been diagnosed with IBS-D since I was 13. I was always nervous at school when it came to test and anything that had to be presented, my teachers thought that I was just making an excuse to get out of things..it took a special teacher that looked into it and told my mom I needed help. Stress/anxiety is the biggest part of my IBS, if I am going on a road trip or even to dinner with my husband, I HAVE to really prepare myself..I can't eat on the road trip until I make it to my destination, and sometimes at dinner I DONT eat. I get so nervous about having an attack, that I make myself have an attack! It's a vicious cyrcle!Imodium has been my best help but I am so sick of relying on it! I want something to regulate my system and help me. I just had a colonoscopy TODAY and you won't believe that I actually hoped that I had chrons because there are medicines to help control it. But with this website, I am hoping everyones stories will help me learn how to control my own IBS! I just want to say thanks to everyone that has been willing to post their stories and not be shy about it! I'm ready for the world to see how serious IBS is and how it controls our lives!Miranda


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

There is plenty of information on here and I hope you find a solution that helps control your IBS. I recently started taking probiotics (Florastor) and it helped my diarrhea tremendously. If you haven't tried them yet, give them a shot and see of they help you at all. There are plenty of other things, just read the posts, hopefully something will help you. Hope you find something soon. Best of luck to you.


----------

